
A better C++ assertion library which also prints a debug message - amallia
https://github.com/amallia/better_assert
======
rurban
You do that instead of

    
    
        better_assert(a != 1, "a should be 1 ...");
    

with

    
    
        assert(a != 1 || !"a should be 1 ...");
    

No need for a library at all.

